# [SOLVED] PC beeps then turns off



## cardboardman (Jul 31, 2008)

hi,

i recently took apart my xps dell and put it back together(dont ask.) anyways i have it put together perfectly or so i thought, but when i start it the motherboard starts beeping the beeps are long and they dont stop and then the computers shuts down after abuot 10 seconds. i thought it was my power supplyl but i bought a new and it still does the same things, what now?


----------



## elephant007 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*

Sounds it might be some sort of heating issue or the a fan is not functioning properly. Are you able to get into the BIOS without the computer shutdown.


----------



## cardboardman (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*

no i cannot get tot he bios it doesnt show it booting up on the moniter. ALSO before it shuts down the fan get really loud abnormally loud.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*

check what the beep code is telling you here
www.bioscentral.com


----------



## cardboardman (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*

okay guys ive made progress. i bought some new sticks of RAM and i can now log into the bios. HOwever whenever i try to run XP my computer turns off... :upset:

ALSO when i turn it back on it says computer shut dow due to thermal problem orsomething, so i thouhgt that meant it was over heating so ive literally hooked up 5 fans including a desk fan into that thing and it still shuts down even when i run it in safe mode. what now? 

and thanks again for the help so far


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## cardboardman (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*



dai said:


> redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


this seems difficult. im kind of a noob, are you sure thisll fix it?


----------



## cardboardman (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*



cardboardman said:


> this seems difficult. im kind of a noob, are you sure thisll fix it?


NVM VERY EASY DID WORKS GREAT THANKS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC beeps then turns off*

glad you have it fixed,most things inside a computer are this easy to do


----------

